# 2018 Xplor Boatworks X18 for Sale, $26,000



## Xplor Boatworks

2018 factory demo X18 for sale. Initial build cost of $37,945.00, buy it now for $26,000! Mercury 60 CT with low hours, RayMarine Axiom 7" flush mount nav unit with mega side imaging transducer and 3d bottom mapping software. 4 Kicker Marine 8" 300 Watt speakers with a Pyle Bluetooth 1000 watt amp, SeaStar hydraulic steering, Lenco trim tabs, Accon Marine push-pole holders, and 30-gallon fuel cell in the bow. The boat comes with a custom backrest with color matched cushions and poling tower all powder coated black. The trailer is all aluminum with stainless hardware and alloy rims. This skiff has been lightly used for demo rides and photo shoots. Grey hull with Whisper Grey deck and liner make this girl stunning. Call me with offers, she's not going to last long.


----------



## pointblank

Beautiful boat!


----------



## devrep

not a lotta room left on the back deck.


----------



## HTaylor

Any chance this is still up for sale?


----------

